# Banned from driving Uber: Goodbye everyone



## Modern-Day-Slavery

This afternoon, Uber notified me (twice) that my partner account has been:

_"...permanently deactivated due to inappropriate statements about Uber on social media."_

Well, it seems if you speak the truth about Uber driving they will hunt you down. 
Be careful what you say on here, Uber have plenty of eyes on you. It's particularly creepy how they identified me since I don't even use a real name anywhere on the internet!

Good luck to everyone who still has their account but I'm out of here. Not even going to fight it, they have more money than I do. Looking forward to spending more on other things anyway. This is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Scotsman

Well.. that's unfortunate!!! Wondering how did they figure out?

All the best for the future mate!


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

Scotsman said:


> Well.. that's unfortunate!!! Wondering how did they figure out?
> 
> All the best for the future mate!


I think because i mentioned a few times where i was at certain times or when i visited the Uber office. They only need to crosscheck with their system to identify me. they better still pay me for the fares I've earned last week though.


----------



## SydX

Its the I.P address... if u use same phone for Ubering & chatting on here. Busted!!!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Make sure you apply for unemployment.


----------



## Wheelman

Best for both you and Uber. If you're so unhappy, go get another job where the employer treats you more to your liking. Uber is not responsible for your satisfaction with life, you are.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Dont stop blowing up Uber on Social media. 
This is a prime example of how you are an employee and not an independent contractor. 
Get a lawyer, get paid, sue Uber.


----------



## Instyle

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Dont stop blowing up Uber on Social media.
> This is a prime example of how you are an employee and not an independent contractor.
> Get a lawyer, get paid, sue Uber.


THIS


----------



## MyRedUber

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is a prime example of how you are an employee and not an independent contractor


Nothing to do with being an employee or contractor.


----------



## Icecool

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This afternoon, Uber notified me (twice) that my partner account has been:
> 
> _"...permanently deactivated due to inappropriate statements about Uber on social media."_
> 
> Well, it seems if you speak the truth about Uber driving they will hunt you down.
> Be careful what you say on here, Uber have plenty of eyes on you. It's particularly creepy how they identified me since I don't even use a real name anywhere on the internet!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who still has their account but I'm out of here. Not even going to fight it, they have more money than I do. Looking forward to spending more on other things anyway. This is a blessing in disguise.


Maybe is also becuase you had a bad interaction with the uber employee that you had about two weeks ago telling you to stop talking down on uber or you never work for uber again


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

MyRedUber said:


> Nothing to do with being an employee or contractor.


COMPLETELY FALSE. The ability of the work provider to fire the worker without cause is THE BIGGEST indicator of an employee relationship. Now if the TOS has a clause about speaking negatively on social media then Uber can claim you violated the contract and end the relationship.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

MyRedUber said:


> Nothing to do with being an employee or contractor.


Contractors dont get their account terminated for things like free speech on social media, mate.


----------



## Reversoul

I thought this site was a safe place for us to vent our frustrations. Guess not.


----------



## MyRedUber

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Contractors dont get their account terminated for things like free speech on social media, mate.


Oh yes they do, mate. 
And contractors are much easier to terminate.
Some people have a strange idea about their right to "free speech". Your rights are not completely unrestricted.



Reversoul said:


> I thought this site was a safe place for us to vent our frustrations. Guess not.


Venting frustrations is one thing. Some people go way beyond that.


----------



## UberDriverAU

There is plenty of scope for employers to fire employees if they are unfairly damaging the employer's reputation. I don't know what was or wasn't said in this particular instance, so it's difficult to form a view on whether or not being deactivated was was fair. The only way this could reasonably be tested is lodging an unfair dismissal claim and seeing what happens.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This afternoon, Uber notified me (twice) that my partner account has been:
> 
> _"...permanently deactivated due to inappropriate statements about Uber on social media."_


Did they cite what it is that you said and where you said it that has resulted in your deactivation?


----------



## MyRedUber

UberDriverAU said:


> Did they cite what it is that you said and where you said it that has resulted in your deactivation?


He/she did say 


Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Good luck to everyone who still has their account but I'm out of here.


They're gone.


----------



## UberDriverAU

MyRedUber said:


> He/she did say


He didn't specifically say what was said. Something like "You said 'Uber is a terrible service, blah, blah, blah' on Facebook, here's a link to it". I would push them to show me direct evidence rather than accepting some vague statement about "something you said on social media".

Eventually someone's going to get pissed off enough by Uber to start a class action here in Australia, and there would be many drivers jump on board such an action I would imagine.


----------



## MyRedUber

UberDriverAU said:


> He didn't specifically say what was said.


Go back and read the previous few messages. I was pointing out that they wouldn't get a response because they're gone.


----------



## Avenig

SydX said:


> Its the I.P address... if u use same phone for Ubering & chatting on here. Busted!!!


But that is assuming uber can get the IP address of forum users?


----------



## LAuberX

Avenig said:


> But that is assuming uber can get the IP address of forum users?


Not possible.

This site is not run by Uber.


----------



## Ubereater

my 2 FB accounts were blocked when i started making funny poober pics and posting them on my page. similar to the one on my avatar...

anyone can make funny pics of PM, Queen etc and post them and nothing will happen...

poober is taboo ?... i mean..how powerful is that ?


----------



## Skyblue6

Don't know whether to ignore this or be shocked. I'm sorry uber but if you're reading this, prepare to fall hard as your business model that continually neglect and mistreat their greatest assets (drivers) is *NOT* sustainable.

I feel sorry for passengers and drivers who rely on uber as it will come crumbling down leaving a sour bitter aftertaste and our government red faced for allowing such disgusting business practices.

The more people I can convince that uber is pure evil the better I feel for sticking up for the guys that are actually trained to deal with arrogant abusive passengers, the humble _*taxi drivers*. _


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Skyblue6 said:


> Don't know whether to ignore this or be shocked. I'm sorry uber but if you're reading this, prepare to fall hard as your business model that continually neglect and mistreat their greatest assets (drivers) is *NOT* sustainable.
> 
> I feel sorry for passengers and drivers who rely on uber as it will come crumbling down leaving a sour bitter aftertaste and our government red faced for allowing such disgusting business practices.
> 
> The more people I can convince that uber is pure evil the better I feel for sticking up for the guys that are actually trained to deal with arrogant abusive passengers, the humble _*taxi drivers*. _


There is an Urban Legend that some young people call 911 when the electric locks in their cars fail and they cant figure out how to exit the car, because they were born after people physically used the buttons to lift them up and upen the car.
I bet the same thing happens to a minority of former Uber pax after the fall of Uber.
Youre gonna see panicked millennials punching their iPhone repetitively screaming "wheres my uber wheres my uber wheres my uber!".


----------



## Symo

Uber own the board and all the pieces, they wrote the rules they even own the box it came in.
They and only they get to choose when and if you get to play.
Oh they can also change their mind.
Play at your own risk


----------



## Skyblue6

Symo said:


> Uber own the board and all the pieces, they wrote the rules they even own the box it came in.
> They and only they get to choose when and if you get to play.
> Oh they can also change their mind.
> Play at your own risk


Jurmanji!


----------



## Archie8616

First off, NEVER create an account for any social media with the same email address that you use with your rideshare account. Secondly, NEVER post your earnings. But just like the above others have noted, many other companies have fired employee's for bad naming them, but were not really getting the full story. Anyhow, I guess UBER will be deactivating their own customers for bad mouthing them also?


----------



## wk1102

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There is an Urban Legend that some young people call 911 when the electric locks in their cars fail and they cant figure out how to exit the car, because they were born after people physically used the buttons to lift them up and upen the car.
> I bet the same thing happens to a minority of former Uber pax after the fall of Uber.
> Youre gonna see panicked millennials punching their iPhone repetitively screaming "wheres my uber wheres my uber wheres my uber!".


I borrowed a pickup truck recently, it's older and very basic. I had my 10 year old with me, he couldn't figure out how to "roll" the windows down.


----------



## Icecool

Skyblue6 said:


> Don't know whether to ignore this or be shocked. I'm sorry uber but if you're reading this, prepare to fall hard as your business model that continually neglect and mistreat their greatest assets (drivers) is *NOT* sustainable.
> 
> I feel sorry for passengers and drivers who rely on uber as it will come crumbling down leaving a sour bitter aftertaste and our government red faced for allowing such disgusting business practices.
> 
> The more people I can convince that uber is pure evil the better I feel for sticking up for the guys that are actually trained to deal with arrogant abusive passengers, the humble _*taxi drivers*. _


You should have ignore this ! As you don't know the full story of this guy and keep your dream alive of uber crumbling down . I haven't met any abusive pax yet driving uber if i do I tell them to catch a taxi as you said you are actually train to deal with . I am sure you will give the treatment they deserved


----------



## Icecool

Symo said:


> Uber own the board and all the pieces, they wrote the rules they even own the box it came in.
> They and only they get to choose when and if you get to play.
> Oh they can also change their mind.
> Play at your own risk





Symo said:


> Uber own the board and all the pieces, they wrote the rules they even own the box it came in.
> They and only they get to choose when and if you get to play.
> Oh they can also change their mind.
> Play at your own risk


uber is the owner of the the uber platform . They spend a lot of time and money to get it started . Why wouldn't they be allows to do what they want it is just like any job you do the boss make all the decision and he hire worker to make a profit . If the worker bring no value or dosen't make money for him then he is fired . Or worst doing thing that harm the business .every business owner want to protect their business . This is how the real world works


----------



## Skyblue6

Icecool said:


> You should have ignore this ! As you don't know the full story of this guy and keep your dream alive of uber crumbling down . I haven't met any abusive pax yet driving uber if i do I tell them to catch a taxi as you said you are actually train to deal with . I am sure you will give the treatment they deserved





Icecool said:


> uber is the owner of the the uber platform . They spend a lot of time and money to get it started . Why wouldn't they be allows to do what they want it is just like any job you do the boss make all the decision and he hire worker to make a profit . If the worker bring no value or dosen't make money for him then he is fired . Or worst doing thing that harm the business .every business owner want to protect their business . This is how the real world works


I'm having a hard time understanding your English. If you haven't noticed here in AUSTRALIA, the government sometimes tries to look after workers rights. Just because you think it's ok to work at 7-11 for $10 an hour with double 12 hour shifts without any benefits like superannuation or leave *doesn't mean it's right *

Here in Australia we try to protect workers rights. Just because you are the boss *doesn't mean you TREAT YOUR WORKERS LIKE SHIT*.

If you treat workers like shit they will leave on their own. If you treat enough people like shit people will stop taking your jobs and stop contracting you for goods and services.

A lot of tradesmen with poor business practices and attitude usually go broke and bankrupt for a reason!


----------



## Icecool

Skyblue6 said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding your English. If you haven't noticed here in AUSTRALIA, the government sometimes tries to look after workers rights. Just because you think it's ok to work at 7-11 for $10 an hour with double 12 hour shifts without any benefits like superannuation or leave *doesn't mean it's right *
> 
> Here in Australia we try to protect workers rights. Just because you are the boss *doesn't mean you TREAT YOUR WORKERS LIKE SHIT*.
> 
> If you treat workers like shit they will leave on their own. If you treat enough people like shit people will stop taking your jobs and stop contracting you for goods and services.
> 
> A lot of tradesmen with poor business practices and attitude usually go broke and bankrupt for a reason!


ha ha I knew you saying something like that hard understand my English . Very predictable for someone To say something like this . I never work for $10 per hour BTW . If you haven't Notices here in Australia a lot of these what you call jobs are disappearing becuase people like think that the world own your something . I never said anything that a boss should treat worker like shit. The boss dose all the hard work and setting company so he can employ people like you to work for them . There are good boss and bad boss . At least you got something half right a lot of people gose bankrupt for many reason not just a reason .one reason is they hired the wrong employee who dose nothing but winge and complain all day long and want a $million for it


----------



## Symo

But uber drivers are not employees? You don't have the same rights as workers.
Uber drivers had no problem working with an illegal and morally bankrupt organisation. They illegally aided and abetted Uber in trying to destroy a legal and legitimate business (regardless of what you think about taxis).
Now uber are doing to you what you did to taxis you are squealing like stuck pigs?
If you live by the sword, expect to die by the sword.


----------



## Avenig

Actually I just realise Uber possibly knows who I am now that I have posted screenshots of my positive customer feedback.


----------



## MyRedUber

Avenig said:


> Actually I just realise Uber possibly knows who I am now that I have posted screenshots of my positive customer feedback.


You've posted so much information about your rides, anyone in Uber could easily work out who you are.


----------



## Icecool

Symo said:


> But uber drivers are not employees? You don't have the same rights as workers.
> Uber drivers had no problem working with an illegal and morally bankrupt organisation. They illegally aided and abetted Uber in trying to destroy a legal and legitimate business (regardless of what you think about taxis).
> Now uber are doing to you what you did to taxis you are squealing like stuck pigs?
> If you live by the sword, expect to die by the sword.


True but even as a contractor I wouldnt want to do business with someone who always talk down about my company to the public . As far I know uber hasn't treat anyone unfairly . If you read this guy got banned story you will understand he told lies and spread bad rumour about uber . If he was in an army he would be shot as a traitor. He was warn but he kept on going .Never going to stop


----------



## UberDriverAU

Icecool said:


> True but even as a contractor I wouldnt want to do business with someone who always talk down about my company to the public . As far I know uber hasn't treat anyone unfairly . If you read this guy got banned story you will understand he told lies and spearing bad rumour about uber . He was warn but he kept on going .Never going to stop


Well, do tell. Where's the story of why he got banned?


----------



## Icecool

Here it is read this and look at what he says about uber https://uberpeople.net/threads/sly-uber-employee-made-a-threat-to-me.63098/


----------



## UberDriverAU

Icecool said:


> Here it is read this and look at what he says about uber https://uberpeople.net/threads/sly-uber-employee-made-a-threat-to-me.63098/


So what does he say about Uber? He says it's becoming more and more difficult as they cut back on incentives. If this is genuinely the reason for his deactivation, it is completely laughable. If an actual Uber employee asks you whether or not you're making good money and you tell them the truth, that's absolutely no basis to threaten deactivation. I would have pulled over at the nearest safe spot and asked him to get out immediately. If they try this shit on the wrong person, they will find themselves slapped with their first Australian worker miscategorisation lawsuit. That could be very costly for them.



Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> He then asked all about the money. "How much do you make? Is it good money?" At this point he seemed sincerely interested.
> 
> So, I told him the truth _"To be honest I'm really struggling to make ends meet. I work up to 16 hours a day 7 days a week and I still barely cover my rent and food. I like meeting most of the passengers and driving for Uber used to be great but it's been getting more and more difficult as it gets bigger and they cut back on incentives. I'm becoming very unhealthy from sitting down all the time. For me it's no longer sustainable really... so I am currently looking for a regular job."_
> 
> THEN he became a different person. From the back seat he looked at me through the rear view vision mirror and said "BUDDY, I work for Uber and IF YOU EVER SAY THAT AGAIN YOU WILL NO LONGER BE DRIVING FOR UBER".


----------



## Uberchampion

Icecool said:


> Here it is read this and look at what he says about uber https://uberpeople.net/threads/sly-uber-employee-made-a-threat-to-me.63098/


Him her getting caught had nothing to do with the IP. SHe posted enough info for someone at Uber to track her down. It's most likely the guy in his car who traced her.

I bet she was banned from Uber because she posted the clients name and where the client works (in separate posts but it's not hard to put together)

One thing I learned early in life is to never shit where I eat.

I have problems with my real job and Uber. I complain about my real job to my wife, I share my frustration about Uber with the folks on this forum and the handful of drivers I have met in person.

I would never ever share my problems with a client. I've had executives in my day job ask me about my company and I smile and say nice things even though I don't always feel that way.

I've had pax try to get me to say bad things about Uber. I smile and say its a great part time job.

People don't always have the best of intentions.

*Never shit where you eat*.


----------



## Icecool

UberDriverAU said:


> So what does he say about Uber? He says it's becoming more and more difficult as they cut back on incentives. If this is genuinely the reason for his deactivation, it is completely laughable. If an actual Uber employee asks you whether or not you're making good money and you tell them the truth, that's absolutely no basis to threaten deactivation. I would have pulled over at the nearest safe spot and asked him to get out immediately. If they try this shit on the wrong person, they will find themselves slapped with their first Australian worker miscategorisation lawsuit. That could be very costly for them.





UberDriverAU said:


> So what does he say about Uber? He says it's becoming more and more difficult as they cut back on incentives. If this is genuinely the reason for his deactivation, it is completely laughable. If an actual Uber employee asks you whether or not you're making good money and you tell them the truth, that's absolutely no basis to threaten deactivation. I would have pulled over at the nearest safe spot and asked him to get out immediately. If they try this shit on the wrong person, they will find themselves slapped with their first Australian worker miscategorisation lawsuit. That could be very costly for them.


just reading the first paragraph can't you see he is lying aready . what incentive he is talking about uber never offer incentive only surging prices and he work 16 hr a day 7 days a week . After expense he only make $400 . And if you look at all his other post he said nothing good about uber . You can go to court but I think uber got more money than you . You'll been broke before you even get to court and no guarantee you win . If you lose you'll cope all the legal bill and courts fees .


----------



## Lag Monkey

Uber is disgusting filth of a company that seeks out people who speak out. Uber is gross, sexiest, greedy, unethical in its dealings. In time they will fall. Just give it time


----------



## Icecool

Lag Monkey said:


> Uber is disgusting filth of a company that seeks out people who speak out. Uber is gross, sexiest, greedy, unethical in its dealings. In time they will fall. Just give it time


Ok Now you keep your hope up that uber one day willfall one day


Lag Monkey said:


> Uber is disgusting filth of a company that seeks out people who speak out. Uber is gross, sexiest, greedy, unethical in its dealings. In time they will fall. Just give it time


he wasn't speaking out about uber he was speaking down about uber . Btw keep your hope up about uber going down one day . Becuase your dream might come true


----------



## Ubereater

why you folks are referring to M-D-S as *he *?
check *her *profile..just saying


----------



## Skyblue6

Icecool said:


> ha ha I knew you saying something like that hard understand my English . Very predictable for someone with a low intelligence To say something like this . I never work for $10 per hour BTW . If you haven't Notices here in Australia a lot of these what you call jobs are disappearing becuase people like think that the world own your something . I never said anything that a boss should treat worker like shit. The boss dose all the hard work and setting company so he can employ people like you to work for them . There are good boss and bad boss . At least you got something half right a lot of people gose bankrupt for many reason not just a reason .one reason is they hired the wrong employee who dose nothing but winge and complain all day long and want a $million for it


Your poor written skills has nothing to do with my level of intelligence if anything it says more about you than me to remark my "intelligence".

I was clearly saying that I didn't understand you and maybe you could have clarified it for me rather than attacking my intelligence.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Icecool said:


> just reading the first paragraph can't you see he is lying aready . what incentive he is talking about uber never offer incentive only surging prices and he work 16 hr a day 7 days a week . After expense he only make $400 . And if you look at all his other post he said nothing good about uber . You can go to court but I think uber got more money than you . You'll been broke before you even get to court and no guarantee you win . If you lose you'll cope all the legal bill and courts fees .


Uber has a lot more money to lose than I do. And I'd be willing to bet that if one person starts an action, there would be many others willing to jump on board. There's a decent chance it would become a class action. If Uber had to back pay entitlements and reimburse expenses, that would be a very expensive exercise for them. There is no guarantee that they'd win such a case, and there are strong arguments that they've deliberately misclassified their workers to avoid paying employment obligations.


----------



## Uberchampion

Skyblue6 said:


> Don't know whether to ignore this or be shocked. I'm sorry uber but if you're reading this, prepare to fall hard as your business model that continually neglect and mistreat their greatest assets (drivers) is *NOT* sustainable.
> 
> I feel sorry for passengers and drivers who rely on uber as it will come crumbling down leaving a sour bitter aftertaste and our government red faced for allowing such disgusting business practices.
> 
> The more people I can convince that uber is pure evil the better I feel for sticking up for the guys that are actually trained to deal with arrogant abusive passengers, the humble _*taxi drivers*. _


Taxi's drivers are trained in Australia?


----------



## Icecool

UberDriverAU said:


> Uber has a lot more money to lose than I do. And I'd be willing to bet that if one person starts an action, there would be many others willing to jump on board. There's a decent chance it would become a class action. If Uber had to back pay entitlements and reimburse expenses, that would be a very expensive exercise for them. There is no guarantee that they'd win such a case, and there are strong arguments that they've deliberately misclassified their workers to avoid paying employment obligations.


You got a good ideas but you don't think that there are people around world right now doing just that but are not winning . Uber is a 60 billion dollar company . They have top lawyers and personnel working for them look at how uber structure their company to avoid paying tax for example .Have a look at all the uber driver strike that is happen in the US . Just after uber be and legalise they ask you sign a digital contract I haven't read thoroughly but I am sure somethings or word cover in case you decide to sue them


----------



## UberDriverAU

Icecool said:


> You got a good ideas but you don't think that there are people around world right now doing just that but are not winning . Uber is a 60 billion dollar company . They have top lawyers and personnel working for them look at how uber structure their company to avoid paying tax for example .Have a look at all the uber driver strike that is happen in the US . Just after uber be and legalise they ask you sign a digital contract I haven't read thoroughly but I am sure somethings or word cover in case you decide to sue them


They can put whatever they like in a contract. That doesn't mean it will be enforceable in whole or in part. The lawsuit in California is a case in point. If that contract was enforceable in it's entirety, then that class action would not have been certified by Judge Chen.

Here in Australia, our courts have an established history of looking past sham contracts that are designed to avoid paying employment obligations. As it is, once we accept work from Uber, we *must *provide the work personally, and we _*must*_ provide it in a specific car. This is a *very strong* indicator of employment, because they explicitly prohibit us from subcontracting the work that we take on from them and are exhibiting a large degree of control over how we do the work.


----------



## Icecool

UberDriverAU said:


> They can put whatever they like in a contract. That doesn't mean it will be enforceable in whole or in part. The lawsuit in California is a case in point. If that contract was enforceable in it's entirety, then that class action would not have been certified by Judge Chen.
> 
> Here in Australia, our courts have an established history of looking past sham contracts that are designed to avoid paying employment obligations. As it is, once we accept work from Uber, we *must *provide the work personally, and we _*must*_ provide it in a specific car. This is a *very strong* indicator of employment, because they explicitly prohibit us from subcontracting the work that we take on from them and are exhibiting a large degree of control over how we do the work.


Ok mate I am not a lawyer are you ?? so why don't you become the person who going fight for uber Australia driver but before you start have look what you sign first go to a lawyer that you can afford . It great that you feel strongly about it then why talk about it in this forum go out and do it . Oh btw to fight a court case with uber you might look at something like 100k plus I am sure uber will fight you all the way the high court .Becuase they got the money . This money you will have to out upfront first for your barrister win or lose . If you win then uber will pay for it but if you lose you will have to paid uber top barrister charge from 10k per hour .


----------



## Instyle

Icecool said:


> uber is the owner of the the uber platform . They spend a lot of time and money to get it started . Why wouldn't they be allows to do what they want it is just like any job you do the boss make all the decision and he hire worker to make a profit . If the worker bring no value or dosen't make money for him then he is fired . Or worst doing thing that harm the business .every business owner want to protect their business . This is how the real world works


Flawed response as Uber boasts about drivers being their own boss! Did I miss something?


----------



## Icecool

Instyle said:


> Flawed response as Uber boasts about drivers being their own boss! Did I miss something?


Yes you did miss something ,even if you are your owner boss . You can still get your contract terminate by your client just like in the business world . Uber is like a supplier of the customers that they refer them to us to do the job and in return uber charge us a commision for it . If they are not happy with working you . They just terminal your contract with them . But we can always found another supplier like GoCatch or with many other supplier as we want . Uber didn't say we can only work them only


----------



## KekeLo

Reversoul said:


> I thought this site was a safe place for us to vent our frustrations. Guess not.


Reversoul, don't belive the hype. If Uber was reading this site, and deactivating drivers based on their comments about the company, most everyone on this board would be deactivated.

I don't believe it.


----------



## KekeLo

Icecool said:


> Ok Now you keep your hope up that uber one day willfall one day
> 
> he wasn't speaking out about uber he was speaking down about uber . Btw keep your hope up about uber going down one day . Becuase your dream might come true


If you think any company like Uber can survive, you're really crazy. It's the drivers who are taking Uber down through customer service. Uber, is not reliable in, Los Angeles. The drivers here are smart as they only take surge runs.

The customers are constantly complaining about Uber drivers cancelling, or they had to wait 15-20 mins for a car, and the bad publicity all speak failure. If any company mistreat workers like Uber, eventually the workers will start to retaliate. I see more taxis in my neighborhood than Uber cars, now. 

P.S. Pay Attention, You Must.


----------



## Icecool

KekeLo said:


> If you think any company like Uber can survive, you're really crazy. It's the drivers who are taking, Uber down through customer service. Uber, is not reliable in, Los Angeles. The drivers here are smart as they only take surge runs.
> 
> The customers are constantly complaining about Uber drivers cancelling, or they had to wait 15-20 mins for a car, and the bad publicity all speak failure. If any company mistreat workers like Uber, eventually the workers will start to retaliate. I see more taxis in my neighborhood than Uber cars, now.
> 
> P.S. Pay Attention, You Must.


Ok but uber is still operating and expanding around the world that is a fact . The taxi is dying on the street with no customer that why you see more taxi . Somebody need to clean the them up on the street. The taxi are operating under no supervision . They do anything as they like not turning up , cheat pax and still get away with it . This a reason why taxi can never have quality service


----------



## Icecool

KekeLo said:


> Reversoul, don't belive the hype. If Uber was reading this site, and deactivating drivers based on their comments about the company, most everyone on this board would be deactivated.
> 
> I don't believe it.


You got it .


----------



## Ubereater

Icecool said:


> Ok but uber is still operating and expanding around the world that is a fact . The taxi is dying on the street with no customer that why you see more taxi . Somebody need to clean the them up on the street. The taxi are operating under no supervision . They do anything as they like not turning up , cheat pax and still get away with it . This a reason why taxi can never have quality service


you love that chairman travis's lil red book , don't cha ?


----------



## Icecool

Ubereater said:


> you love that chairman travis's lil red book , don't cha ?


Ha ha very funny . Uber in China is doing extremly well . The company reach one million completed rides per day across China - where it currently covers 22 cities - this past summer. That's close to being more than Uber does across the rest of the world combined each day. http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/13/uber-china-lags-despite-new-7b-valuation/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Icecool said:


> Ha ha very funny . Uber in China is doing extremly well . The company reach one million completed rides per day across China - where it currently covers 22 cities - this past summer. That's close to being more than Uber does across the rest of the world combined each day. http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/13/uber-china-lags-despite-new-7b-valuation/


Nice try.
Uber China rides are an admitted 40% fraud. Travis lets the stat stand so he can grab more capital.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nice try.
> Uber China rides are an admitted 40% fraud. Travis lets the stat stand so he can grab more capital.


How come the Chinese have figured out how to rip off Uber to such an extent but we're not smart enough in this country to do it?


----------



## Icecool

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nice try.
> Uber China rides are an admitted 40% fraud. Travis lets the stat stand so he can grab more capital.


Nice but where is the proof please ? before you might this statement please provide link or reference if where you get this info from


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Icecool said:


> Nice but where is the proof please ? before you might this statement please provide link or reference if where you get this info from


https://pando.com/2015/08/31/truth-about-uber-china/


----------



## Ubereater

Icecool said:


> Ha ha very funny . Uber in China is doing extremly well . The company reach one million completed rides per day across China - where it currently covers 22 cities - this past summer. That's close to being more than Uber does across the rest of the world combined each day. http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/13/uber-china-lags-despite-new-7b-valuation/


the pic I posted got nothing to do with poober in china.
its about brainwashed revolutionary youth posting the same BS mantras all over the net.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How come the Chinese have figured out how to rip off Uber to such an extent but we're not smart enough in this country to do it?


They're up against a bigger behemoth with even deeper pockets than they have in China. They're basically giving away hundreds of millions of dollars in free rides trying to buy market share, but a fair chunk of that is getting siphoned off by fraudsters. They have no need to do this in our markets because they're the biggest fish in our seas.


----------



## Skyblue6

Taxis will always have their place in society trust me. Yes they have been disturbed but *UBER DOES NOT HAVE A SUSTAINABLE BUSINESS MODEL*


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This afternoon, Uber notified me (twice) that my partner account has been:
> 
> _"...permanently deactivated due to inappropriate statements about Uber on social media."_
> 
> Well, it seems if you speak the truth about Uber driving they will hunt you down.
> Be careful what you say on here, Uber have plenty of eyes on you. It's particularly creepy how they identified me since I don't even use a real name anywhere on the internet!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who still has their account but I'm out of here. Not even going to fight it, they have more money than I do. Looking forward to spending more on other things anyway. This is a blessing in disguise.


What social media have you been hitting uber on? Twitter?


----------



## ThatUBERman

How long have you been driving with uber? How many trips completed/ what was your rating?

Did any of this come into consideration before your termination?


----------



## KiwiXman

It seems to me that this person spoke out of school at the wrong time to the wrong person. 

I have learnt through years of sales and customer service that you never knock your employer / company to your clients, no matter how much you despise or dislike them or the situation you are in. As you don't really know who it is you are speaking with, case in point being an Uber employee or even could be a friend or family member of an Uber employee... better to give the "Plastic Smile" and generic everything's sweet answer.....karma's a ***** and so is unemployment..

There was a very good caption which was posted earlier..Don't shit where you eat.....


----------



## WollyDriver

FYI, I've only been driving Uber for a short time, but already I had an Uber worker as a pax (couple of weeks ago). Initially they seemed to almost avoid telling me they worked for Uber (possibly to get a less biased opinion from the workers, ever heard of undercover boss). Personally, I'm pretty positive about my Uber driving experiences so far, but there are some issues which will hopefully be addressed eventually (ie, driver ratings, getting updated gps location of the pax instead of the one off pin, finding our where the demand is before the surge, etc).

In any case, as per previous advice, be truthful and respectful. If the job is that bad, then quit before you are fired, if it isn't so bad, then consider you never know who you are talking to (or who will see what you are posting).


----------



## Thelma & Louise (T&L)

Modern-Day-Slavery - Just a small question, did you ask for proof for inappropriate statements made on social media.


----------



## Skyblue6

WollyDriver said:


> FYI, I've only been driving Uber for a short time, but already I had an Uber worker as a pax (couple of weeks ago). Initially they seemed to almost avoid telling me they worked for Uber (possibly to get a less biased opinion from the workers, ever heard of undercover boss). Personally, I'm pretty positive about my Uber driving experiences so far, but there are some issues which will hopefully be addressed eventually (ie, driver ratings, getting updated gps location of the pax instead of the one off pin, finding our where the demand is before the surge, etc).
> 
> In any case, as per previous advice, be truthful and respectful. If the job is that bad, then quit before you are fired, if it isn't so bad, then consider you never know who you are talking to (or who will see what you are posting).


Uber workers here were uber shirts. Easy to spot lololol


----------



## RockinEZ

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Dont stop blowing up Uber on Social media.
> This is a prime example of how you are an employee and not an independent contractor.
> Get a lawyer, get paid, sue Uber.


He broke the agreement he had with Uber. 
A lawyer can't help now.


----------



## nickl

Its such a pity that Uber poured all this money into their Chinese market trying to beat their competitor.

If they just concentrated on markets where they are doing well, and focusing on ironing out glitches with all stakeholders they would have a wonderful system with everyone speaking positive about them. But instead they squeeze their winning markets to try and break into China. And possibly will lose everything as a result.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

nickl said:


> Its such a pity that Uber poured all this money into their Chinese market trying to beat their competitor.
> 
> If they just concentrated on markets where they are doing well, and focusing on ironing out glitches with all stakeholders they would have a wonderful system with everyone speaking positive about them. But instead they squeeze their winning markets to try and break into China. And possibly will lose everything as a result.


Let us pray it is so.


----------



## UberManNB

Wheelman said:


> Best for both you and Uber. If you're so unhappy, go get another job where the employer treats you more to your liking. Uber is not responsible for your satisfaction with life, you are.


AMEN! well said, Can not stand the amount of Negative things that are put on here.


----------



## Wheelman

It's always amazed me how a certain % of workers will do nothing but ***** about their working conditions. It was the same way in corporate life. My advice was the same here. The companies set the rules--you get to chose which you would rather live under. The company has one obligation--make as much money for its owners (not workers) as possible. There is no such thing as an altruistic (to workers) successful company. Companies have HR depts for one reason--control overhead. They aren't there to "help" you. There's a lot not to like at Uber. But, it is offset by two of the very best reasons to work for a company: 1. Unlimited work hours flexibility (this feature should migrate to other companies that want to attract top talent); 2. It's the easiest job in the world.

So, do it or don't do it. But let's not ***** about the work conditions we knew were there when we pursued the opportunity to work for Uber. They haven't forced you to do anything.


----------



## UberManNB

Wheelman said:


> It's always amazed me how a certain % of workers will do nothing but ***** about their working conditions. It was the same way in corporate life. My advice was the same here. The companies set the rules--you get to chose which you would rather live under. The company has one obligation--make as much money for its owners (not workers) as possible. There is no such thing as an altruistic (to workers) successful company. Companies have HR depts for one reason--control overhead. They aren't there to "help" you. There's a lot not to like at Uber. But, it is offset by two of the very best reasons to work for a company: 1. Unlimited work hours flexibility (this feature should migrate to other companies that want to attract top talent); 2. It's the easiest job in the world.
> 
> So, do it or don't do it. But let's not ***** about the work conditions we knew were there when we pursued the opportunity to work for Uber. They haven't forced you to do anything.


BOOM Amen!!! perfectly said.


----------



## Undermensch

RockinEZ said:


> He broke the agreement he had with Uber.
> A lawyer can't help now.


Not necessarily true. From Uber's perspective he broke the contract. A lawyer could definitely help contest that. Would it be worth it? Probably not.

Just like all contracts though: one party does not get to unilaterally decide compliance with the contract, that's what arbitration and the courts are for, to settle cases like this where there is a disagreement and one of the parties wants to pay the expense to get it clarified.


----------



## Cou-ber

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Contractors dont get their account terminated for things like free speech on social media, mate.


Clearly his/her email from uber says otherwise...


----------



## Undermensch

Wheelman said:


> It's always amazed me how a certain % of workers will do nothing but ***** about their working conditions. It was the same way in corporate life. My advice was the same here. The companies set the rules--you get to chose which you would rather live under. The company has one obligation--make as much money for its owners (not workers) as possible. There is no such thing as an altruistic (to workers) successful company. Companies have HR depts for one reason--control overhead. They aren't there to "help" you. There's a lot not to like at Uber. But, it is offset by two of the very best reasons to work for a company: 1. Unlimited work hours flexibility (this feature should migrate to other companies that want to attract top talent); 2. It's the easiest job in the world.
> 
> So, do it or don't do it. But let's not ***** about the work conditions we knew were there when we pursued the opportunity to work for Uber. They haven't forced you to do anything.


I don't want to "me too" on this one, but I have to! Love it!


----------



## Cou-ber

UberManNB said:


> BOOM Amen!!! perfectly said.


Totally disagree. Uber constantly changes the work conditions so if you signed up on day X and then day y came and something changed, well, then you didn't sign up under those rules, did ya??


----------



## Undermensch

Cou-ber said:


> Totally disagree. Uber constantly changes the work conditions so if you signed up on day X and then day y came and something changed, well, then you didn't sign up under those rules, did ya??


Sure, you did! One of the rules was essentially "Uber can and will unilaterally change the rules at any time and you are free to not accept those modifications by stopping driving". Pretty standard in most contracts with large populations such as Uber, Spotify, AirBnB, etc.

They even have another rule, specifically for the fare rates, that says they don't have to change the rules and get you to agree to them to change the fares as the fares can be changed by them at any time, without even notifying us.

Now, I agree 100% that it stinks that they have all the power and that the contracts are written this way, but it is exactly the way we'd do it if we started a TNC company tomorrow. You just have to.


----------



## SSuber

Lag Monkey said:


> Uber is disgusting filth of a company that seeks out people who speak out. Uber is gross, sexiest, greedy, unethical in its dealings. In time they will fall. Just give it time


How is Uber sexist?


----------



## Cou-ber

SSuber said:


> How is Uber sexist?


Misogynistic.

Boober? Sarah Lacey? **** shaming? Uber France ad?


----------



## Skyring

Wheelman said:


> There's a lot not to like at Uber. But, it is offset by two of the very best reasons to work for a company: 1. Unlimited work hours flexibility (this feature should migrate to other companies that want to attract top talent); 2. It's the easiest job in the world.


Well spoken!

I'm never going to get rich driving for Uber, but the few hours a day I do is enjoyable and rewarding. After several years of cabdriving, this is soooo much better!


----------



## angryuberman

UberDriverAU said:


> There is plenty of scope for employers to fire employees if they are unfairly damaging the employer's reputation. I don't know what was or wasn't said in this particular instance, so it's difficult to form a view on whether or not being deactivated was was fair. The only way this could reasonably be tested is lodging an unfair dismissal claim and seeing what happens.


how do you unfairly damage ubers rep.... they do a great job of that on there own


----------



## angryuberman

Icecool said:


> True but even as a contractor I wouldnt want to do business with someone who always talk down about my company to the public . As far I know uber hasn't treat anyone unfairly . If you read this guy got banned story you will understand he told lies and spread bad rumour about uber . If he was in an army he would be shot as a traitor. He was warn but he kept on going .Never going to stop


uber has not treated anyone unfairly.... who are you ... are you uber.... your out of your brain.... uber does not give one rats ass what there drivers care about.... if they did they would have put in a tip option on there app a long time ago.... pretty sure your a plant... a uber plant....


----------



## Icecool

angryuberman said:


> uber has not treated anyone unfairly.... who are you ... are you uber.... your out of your brain.... uber does not give one rats ass what there drivers care about.... if they did they would have put in a tip option on there app a long time ago.... pretty sure your a plant... a uber plant....


But no company would care about their employee . Every company only act in the best interest of the shareholders Not employee . We are only an expense just like any employee if we don't perform we get fire . To get tip why would we need a tip option if the pax want to tips us they can always paid in cash


----------



## Icecool

angryuberman said:


> how do you unfairly damage ubers rep.... they do a great job of that on there own


Sound like you are not happy about uber . So why are still driving for uber ? Get another job


----------



## angryuberman

Icecool said:


> But no company would care about their employee . Every company only act in the best interest of the shareholders Not employee . We are only an expense just like any employee if we don't perform we get fire . To get tip why would we need a tip option if the pax want to tips us they can always paid in cash


in las vegas nearly everyone is on a business expense account .... they all want to tip on this account on the account card which they use to utilize uber... ubers ride and the tip is on there expence account.... 90% of my riders are there on conference or convention and they are upset with uber as we all are that the option is not there...all the club girls .... girls who come to vegas to go to the nightclubs carry no cash... they have a little holster under there dress where they carry there id and a credit card... they want the tip option also... if you were a actual driver and not working for ubers suits you would want a tip option also


----------



## Icecool

angryuberman said:


> in las vegas nearly everyone is on a business expense account .... they all want to tip on this account on the account card which they use to utilize uber... ubers ride and the tip is on there expence account.... 90% of my riders are there on conference or convention and they are upset with uber as we all are that the option is not there...all the club girls .... girls who come to vegas to go to the nightclubs carry no cash... they have a little holster under there dress where they carry there id and a credit card... they want the tip option also... if you were a actual driver and not working for ubers suits you would want a tip option also


if the pax knew there are no option for a tip in the app , wouldn't they be prepare to carry a couple of dollars just for the tips to the drivers .


----------



## Skyring

Tipping is pernicious, and a symptom of the wider problems facing the USA. It is beyond Uber's ability to fix this, yet they should not have to be forced to participate in this loathsome system just because drivers want to screw more money out of the passenger.

Asking for tips, displaying a tip jar, and suggesting that drivers will low-rate non-tippers detracts from the overall experience and will move passengers away. That helps nobody in the Uber system.

If driving for Uber isn't paying the bills, find something else that pays more. That should not be a difficult task.


----------



## angryuberman

Skyring said:


> Tipping is pernicious, and a symptom of the wider problems facing the USA. It is beyond Uber's ability to fix this, yet they should not have to be forced to participate in this loathsome system just because drivers want to screw more money out of the passenger.
> 
> Asking for tips, displaying a tip jar, and suggesting that drivers will low-rate non-tippers detracts from the overall experience and will move passengers away. That helps nobody in the Uber system.
> 
> If driving for Uber isn't paying the bills, find something else that pays more. That should not be a difficult task.


another plant... this is coming from a guy whos average fare is 16 bucks....our average fare is around 5 bucks in vegas... from ceasers to venetion...from vention to bellagio...to the airport which is practically right in town... when uber started in vegas the fares were ok... and tips are part of vegas so don't go pushing your aussie ways on us


----------



## angryuberman

Skyring said:


> Tipping is pernicious, and a symptom of the wider problems facing the USA. It is beyond Uber's ability to fix this, yet they should not have to be forced to participate in this loathsome system just because drivers want to screw more money out of the passenger.
> 
> Asking for tips, displaying a tip jar, and suggesting that drivers will low-rate non-tippers detracts from the overall experience and will move passengers away. That helps nobody in the Uber system.
> 
> If driving for Uber isn't paying the bills, find something else that pays more. That should not be a difficult task.


loathsome system.... what a jerk.... the service industry in las vegas is based on tips... if you get good service you tip... if you don't ... you don't tip.. my mom...my wife.... all servers... without the tip there would be no home.... the pax is not doing the screwingl... its uber.... the fares were ok in the beginning but they have been reduced 7 times since i started... and before you tell me to do something else.... go **** yourself.... in the beginning when fares were valid... it was still preffered over taxis here in vegas and around 50% of the fare of taxis


----------



## Icecool

angryuberman said:


> loathsome system.... what a jerk.... the service industry in las vegas is based on tips... if you get good service you tip... if you don't ... you don't tip.. my mom...my wife.... all servers... without the tip there would be no home.... the pax is not doing the screwingl... its uber.... the fares were ok in the beginning but they have been reduced 7 times since i started... and before you tell me to do something else.... go &%[email protected]!* yourself.... in the beginning when fares were valid... it was still preffered over taxis here in vegas and around 50% of the fare of taxis


Why are you still driving uber . If I am not making any money . I would quit and do something else . Like you said uber is not going to listen to drivers no point complaining about it


----------



## angryuberman

when something is broken i fix it... i don' t run away.. again most the drivers where i am at are brand new... its like dressing up for halloween...


----------



## angryuberman

Icecool said:


> Why are you still driving uber . If I am not making any money . I would quit and do something else . Like you said uber is not going to listen to drivers no point complaining about it


now i get it... your both ****ing aussies and aussies don't have any understanding of the tipping system in america


----------



## angryuberman

angryuberman said:


> now i get it... your both &%[email protected]!*ing aussies and aussies don't have any understanding of the tipping system in america... in america we tip service people when they do a good job... so if you visit make sure you do it our way or just don't come here


----------



## Skyring

angryuberman said:


> now i get it... your both &%[email protected]!*ing aussies and aussies don't have any understanding of the tipping system in america


I'm frequently in the USA and I always tip. That doesn't mean I don't think Americans should receive an adequate wage in return for their labour. I'm all for it.

And, just quietly, but why do you think my avatar is a photo of my co-driver in Chandler OK? How do you think I got to the middle of the Midwest without encountering taxis and waitstaff and hotel porters and all the rest of it?


----------



## Icecool

angryuberman said:


> when something is broken i fix it... i don' t run away.. again most the drivers where i am at are brand new... its like dressing up for halloween...


but what are you trying fix uber ?. if you drive for uber you are in uber's world i am not saying uber shouldn't put the tips option . but if uber doesn't want to then you just have work around it .


----------



## Cou-ber

Skyring said:


> Tipping is pernicious, and a symptom of the wider problems facing the USA. It is beyond Uber's ability to fix this, yet they should not have to be forced to participate in this loathsome system just because drivers want to screw more money out of the passenger.
> 
> Asking for tips, displaying a tip jar, and suggesting that drivers will low-rate non-tippers detracts from the overall experience and will move passengers away. That helps nobody in the Uber system.
> 
> If driving for Uber isn't paying the bills, find something else that pays more. That should not be a difficult task.


"Screw people out of more money..." Guy, you have got to be kidding me, right? Please say you are playing because if what is happening to pax is a screw over by the drivers then you need a serious readjustment. Also, are you European? This would explain why you see tips as pernicious. When my ass allows 4 drunk millenials in my personal car that I keep clean for their comfort and their comfort alone and this comes after I've decoded their crappy pin dropping skills and then waited for their entitled sloth selves to get to me, ya know what?? The only thing pernicious in that is that they don't think I deserve to be thrown a couple of bucks on top of their already low very much so not even close to a screw over fare that they split 4 ways...so don't.

And to the all encompassing chumps who have no other thing to contribute to a dialogue in a forum created for drivers to vent and learn besides "if you don't like it get a new job" please just zip it up. That's the fall back default answer of the truly uninspired. It's argumentation and rhetoric at its basest and most unsophisticated of forms and basically makes you an unappealing ******. Shush. Just shush.


----------



## Skyring

Cou-ber said:


> "Screw people out of more money..." Guy, you have got to be kidding me, right? Please say you are playing because if what is happening to pax is a screw over by the drivers then you need a serious readjustment. Also, are you European? This would explain why you see tips as pernicious. When my ass allows 4 drunk millenials in my personal car that I keep clean for their comfort and their comfort alone and this comes after I've decoded their crappy pin dropping skills and then waited for their entitled sloth selves to get to me, ya know what?? The only thing pernicious in that is that they don't think I deserve to be thrown a couple of bucks on top of their already low very much so not even close to a screw over fare that they split 4 ways...so don't.
> 
> And to the all encompassing chumps who have no other thing to contribute to a dialogue in a forum created for drivers to vent and learn besides "if you don't like it get a new job" please just zip it up. That's the fall back default answer of the truly uninspired. It's argumentation and rhetoric at its basest and most unsophisticated of forms and basically makes you an unappealing ******. Shush. Just shush.


In Australia - and this is the _Australian_ forum - service folk are paid a reasonable wage. Nobody depends on tips.

I always tip when I'm in the US, but I think the system is foolish.

I'm serious when I say if you don't like Uberdrivering find something else. If it's money that's important, you aren't going to make a tonne of it with Uber, now are you? Seems to me that it's the drivers, bemoaning every short fare, begrudging every bottle of water, demanding tips, who are the cheapskates. If a passenger is trying to save a buck, why criticise them when you are doing exactly the same?

If the money isn't important, then why on earth stick with a job that makes you unhappy and complaining?

Me, if four drunks get in, I hand one the AUX cable and request they play me some of their favourite tunes. I get a bit weary of my own stuff and it's great to hear something new that others think is really good. We generally have a party in the car. I just love it. And they think I'm wonderful, compared to all the crabby old drivers who look down on them.

Except for the teenaged girls who wanted Justin Beiber. Times like that I'm kinda glad they'll be out in a few minutes!


----------



## vaybar

Consider the issue of privacy and whether Uber has acted illegally by conducting electronic surveillance of.your accounts.


----------



## UberNow

In Australia, we don't have a tipping culture because everyone is paid at least minimum wage. Once a pax gave me a $5 for tip and I said to her it was not necessary. I felt embarrassed and gave it back.

Reading some of the posts here I understand tipping is a sensitive issue in some countries.


----------



## UXDriver

AUX cord and water

Hahahahah


----------



## Drk280

Only place I tip is at my favorite restaurant, same family owned since 1962, the 10% tip means I always get my table of choosing and food comes out very fast, to the point I will get served before diners that arrived before me. It can work to your advantage at times. The other is with taxis, not gonna bother with coins for change, just round up to the nearest bill. Used to tip pizza delivery, but dominos for example, charges delivery per pizza over here, if you're going to order 3 or 4 pizzas you're better off going in to pick them up.


----------



## DriverX

Reversoul said:


> I thought this site was a safe place for us to vent our frustrations. Guess not.


When has the internet ever been safe. Don't use your phone to post here. Use a IP ghoster from the pc that you use. Don't link your account here to an email or facebook that has your name on it... The internet is used by corporations to do all kind of illegal snooping on people because it's so easy to so it and never be caught.

This should be common knowledge by now,


----------



## eXperiment

Cou-ber said:


> "Screw people out of more money..." Guy, you have got to be kidding me, right? Please say you are playing because if what is happening to pax is a screw over by the drivers then you need a serious readjustment. Also, are you European? This would explain why you see tips as pernicious. When my ass allows 4 drunk millenials in my personal car that I keep clean for their comfort and their comfort alone and this comes after I've decoded their crappy pin dropping skills and then waited for their entitled sloth selves to get to me, ya know what?? The only thing pernicious in that is that they don't think I deserve to be thrown a couple of bucks on top of their already low very much so not even close to a screw over fare that they split 4 ways...so don't.
> 
> And to the all encompassing chumps who have no other thing to contribute to a dialogue in a forum created for drivers to vent and learn besides "if you don't like it get a new job" please just zip it up. That's the fall back default answer of the truly uninspired. It's argumentation and rhetoric at its basest and most unsophisticated of forms and basically makes you an unappealing ******. Shush. Just shush.


you like the tnc equivalent of the chick on Ice Road Truckers


----------



## Cou-ber

eXperiment said:


> you like the tnc equivalent of the chick on Ice Road Truckers
> 
> go girl


Hahah I've not seen the show so you'll have to say if this is a good or bad thing....


----------



## Jessie Newburn

Uber is not an employer. That's not the relationship. Sorry to hear you got banned though.


----------



## Fuldrunks

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This afternoon, Uber notified me (twice) that my partner account has been:
> 
> _"...permanently deactivated due to inappropriate statements about Uber on social media."_
> 
> Well, it seems if you speak the truth about Uber driving they will hunt you down.
> Be careful what you say on here, Uber have plenty of eyes on you. It's particularly creepy how they identified me since I don't even use a real name anywhere on the internet!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who still has their account but I'm out of here. Not even going to fight it, they have more money than I do. Looking forward to spending more on other things anyway. This is a blessing in disguise.


What social media platform did you use?


----------



## HotSniper

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This afternoon, Uber notified me (twice) that my partner account has been:
> 
> _"...permanently deactivated due to inappropriate statements about Uber on social media."_
> 
> Well, it seems if you speak the truth about Uber driving they will hunt you down.
> Be careful what you say on here, Uber have plenty of eyes on you. It's particularly creepy how they identified me since I don't even use a real name anywhere on the internet!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who still has their account but I'm out of here. Not even going to fight it, they have more money than I do. Looking forward to spending more on other things anyway. This is a blessing in disguise.


ALL THE BEST COBBER!!!


----------



## UXDriver

UberNow said:


> In Australia, we don't have a tipping culture because everyone is paid at least minimum wage. Once a pax gave me a $5 for tip and I said to her it was not necessary. I felt embarrassed and gave it back.
> 
> Reading some of the posts here I understand tipping is a sensitive issue in some countries.


Hilarious giving back a tip


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This afternoon, Uber notified me (twice) that my partner account has been:
> 
> _"...permanently deactivated due to inappropriate statements about Uber on social media."_
> 
> Well, it seems if you speak the truth about Uber driving they will hunt you down.
> Be careful what you say on here, Uber have plenty of eyes on you. It's particularly creepy how they identified me since I don't even use a real name anywhere on the internet!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who still has their account but I'm out of here. Not even going to fight it, they have more money than I do. Looking forward to spending more on other things anyway. This is a blessing in disguise.


Travis scans the forums when he's not online driving!!!


----------



## AJB

Jeez. That's pretty rough.


----------



## DAS350

I am so sorry hear that mate. Think this is new beginning . All the best for your future plans !!!!!


----------



## DAS350

Sad to hear this mate. Think this is beginning of the success . I saw lot of FUBAR PR in monitoring this forum

Wish you all the best and good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAS350

sad


----------



## MyRedUber

This thread was started over seven months ago. The OP hasn't been seen on this site in over three months.


----------



## UberNow

The OP has bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This afternoon, Uber notified me (twice) that my partner account has been:
> 
> _"...permanently deactivated due to inappropriate statements about Uber on social media."_
> 
> Well, it seems if you speak the truth about Uber driving they will hunt you down.
> Be careful what you say on here, Uber have plenty of eyes on you. It's particularly creepy how they identified me since I don't even use a real name anywhere on the internet!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who still has their account but I'm out of here. Not even going to fight it, they have more money than I do. Looking forward to spending more on other things anyway. This is a blessing in disguise.


Why did they notify you twice?
Did you hang up on them the first time?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

MyRedUber said:


> This thread was started over seven months ago. The OP hasn't been seen on this site in over three months.


Perhaps she has learnt her lesson.


----------

